# What kind of forum do YOU want?



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

...to go fishing in my microskiff and then talk about it.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

I can tell you that another forum that I frequent and participate in has basically been boycotted by the people who actually catch fish. (Not the florida sportsman or custom gheenoe). But here is how it fell. A fisherman or a Capt'n would post and then he would be disected and badgered by kids and keyboard cowboys. Guess what? Now its just a particuliar clique chatting like its there own playground. 

To have a successfull forum you need to allow people who fish and boat to post and make them feel welcome. One you start trying to one up, pick apart a post, or say yours is better than his, you turn off the more mature folk.

I know you can't please everyone but better not offend your base. I think this forum is doing fine.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> play "we're better" volleyball?



Well, no offense to the rest of the forum, but I'm a way better volleyball player than the rest of you guys. [smiley=moon.gif]













Just kidding........ 


I'm all for self governing. Fishing and microskiffs is what this forum is about. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> ...to go fishing in my microskiff and then talk about it.



quoted for accuracy!

L.R.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

More fishing reports, bikini pics, and less drama. I got plenty of that at work. Don't need it here.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> More fishing reports, bikini pics, and less drama. I got plenty of that at work. Don't need it here.


 Im all for bikini pictures as long as it women in bikinis! We're all grown men(for the most part) here, save the drama for your mama! Its mildly entertaining to watch grown men argue over who's boat is the best though! Lets bring out the boxing gloves!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I could not have said it better than iMacattack. I called him and asked what he thought of the recent nastiness and forum humor. H he had a lot of incredibly good input. I could not put my finger on it until we talked and we were done I asked him to start this thread. My summary goes like this.

There is a lot of people who have put long hours into the content on this site. Quality content assembled in one place that has helped new boat owners, professional fisherman, long time boat builders and of course guys like us. One particular thread last week made me pause and start asking, where do we want this forum to go? Are we going to have a reputation as a site where people come to get good information, have meaningful discussions and build friendships. Or a reputation as a place where no thread can make it past a couple of posts and then have it spammed with jokes or have someone poking fun at the original topic and finally watch it get completely derailed? If that is the case then I think we have peaked as an online community.

The Hewes/Maverick/Pathfinder forum seems to be able to govern its self. They have a reputation as the high water mark for boat forums and I don't think we are that far behind. I get compliments about our forum regularly but I also think that iMacattack hit the nail on the head when he said the members are going to have to decide if they are going to tolerate people who don't add meaningful posts. There is nothing wrong with humor but when it becomes the primary reason for posting then there is a problem. That also goes for the derails and the negative comments or criticism. Constructive criticism done in a politely works and is easy to recognize from the negative kind. This may seem a little harsh for those who don't know how to communicate well but in reality it comes down to just getting your point across while being considerate of other forum member.

(Hey JRH, I have seen how tall you are so I am guessing that you are still standing on the ground in that photo.) ;D


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

About time guys, every builder that puts out a new product gets beat like a dog on this site.Why?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Why?


I think we are past asking why. The questions is are we going to do better?


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

We can all do better. I enjoy this site alot but hate to read the bashing.Im sure this can be figuered out.Thanks for the great site.


----------



## faw67 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ive only been a member of this forum a week or so , not even sure if my 14ft aluminum very wide flatbottom boat is considered a microskiff, but Ive gotten some great ideas and information from here , and I enjoy readin and seein whats catchin, btw Im not in the fla either, I gots people there but im stuck in the mid atlantic area Virginia, but we got good fishin here too!
Thanks fer the good information and great ideas , lets hope that the forum can continue on a track of good times
FAW


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Great post Jan and glad you and Tom got together brought this up.

I've watched this forum grow over the past year I'm glad to see Tom take the high road. Many of us come from multiple forums and sometimes the habits follow. Now would be a good time to address this and like Jan said "do a little self policing".  Having said this, my mission has always been to help people chose the right boat for them. What I think is the right boat for me probably does not suit their needs as well as something else on the market.

I do want to see constructive criticism especially when claims are made that are just not accurate. I don't mind the post but want to hold the member held accountable for the post. All I want is back up their statement. I feel this ca be accomplished if a little thought is put into the reply before the "send" button is pushed.

I've made a lot of friends here and would like to see it grow as a quality site.

To JRH - I'm surprised to see you even post here since you are so far "above" us (refer to pic ) and your recent stand from the "Darkside" basically kicking some of us to the curb and out of your "circle of friends). ;D ;D ;D May the force be with you.  BTW, while your up there would you turn the sun up just a little - it's kind of chilly here today.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Off topic replies have been moved to [link=http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1200924396]This Thread[/link]


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

as most of you know we already have a forum that allows most anything, and I feel as though I am a big part of that forum, then we have a forum where most of us just lurk as the old timers have since left because of the BS that happens there. then we have our individual boat forums where we pretty much stay true to the boats mentioned. then we have Microskiff.

I came here as a way to share knowledge and gain some as well, however as most see me as the joking type, never serious and apparently always drunk i refrain from sharing said knowledge and let those who do not truely know me to carry on with their mental picture of me. believe it or not, I have been around in my 37 years, over 20 of them in gheenoes on the IRL and ML. 

Now with all this said, i believe Microskiff was built to be a non-biased look at the small craft in which we ply our waters, but as with all online communities, no-one can please everyone. As Jan mentioned there is always the "i am better than" you crowd. unfortunately unless you plan to be like the nazis and persecute everyone for their opinion be it legitiment or not then you will find more and more to stray away. however should you choose the route to let it go then you invite nothing but anarchy to teh forum. the line in which you seek is thin, and hard to walk. You already have a good start. let it be known that certain behavior is NOT tolerated, and impose penalties for such.

I like this forum, and I do tend to uphold a promise made to Tom a year or so ago and do not lay into the @$$wipes whom I do not care for, (only 2 folks). 

None of this should or would mean much to you, however sometimes I feel as though i got to get stuff off my chest. Respect. cant get it unless you give it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

> ...i believe Microskiff was built to be a non-biased look at the small craft in which we ply our waters, but as with all online communities, no-one can please everyone. As Jan mentioned there is always the "i am better than" you crowd. unfortunately unless you plan to be like the nazis and persecute everyone for their opinion be it legitiment or not then you will find more and more to stray away. however should you choose the route to let it go then you invite nothing but anarchy to teh forum. the line in which you seek is thin, and hard to walk. You already have a good start. let it be known that certain behavior is NOT tolerated, and impose penalties for such...


Someone stole Curtis's password. [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] ;D

Curtis. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] Way funny!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Well said Curtis- or whoever you are- I also have enjoyed this forum almost all of the time. I think Tom has done an outstanding job of keeping things "between the lines" and that he should stay the course. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
Thanks......Dave


----------



## gngraham (Jun 21, 2007)

Having lurked on this board for about a year and with barely more than a handful of postings, I will risk alienating some of you and add my two cents to this thread.

First, I don't know that there is neccessarily anything wrong with the board as is. It seems to me that there are 20 to 30 folks who spend a good bit of thier time on microskiffs and use this forum as an online community - to socialize, brag, banter, and occasionally instruct. *Most* of the normal posters seem to be Florida based and run either Gheenoes and/or higher end flats-oriented boats. 

This is all fine and as a newbie and an outsider (purely subjective observation on my part) I envy the community, camraderie, and very nice boats that you all share. I am a member of several other boards that function pretty much the same way.

The real question that has to be answered is the title of this thread: what kind of forum do you want? 

If you want an online community that reflects a certain geographical/boat manufacturer/boat type of group, then you have it. The problem is that you will not grow, the forum content will grow stale, and eventually the board will devolve into a very clickish ensemble of inside jokes, snide comments, and look what I just bought posts. 

If you want the board to grow, then you need to be more inclusive of those that don't fit the Florida/Gheenoe/flats fisherman model. (After all, there are a limited number of you and you really don't want more folks adding to the fishing pressure any way.) I also think that you loose potential members because thier questions often go un-answered or under-answered. Most people come to a forum because they have a question or need help. If their questions get answered in a positive way and/or they get the help they are looking for they will keep coming back. After enough time, they will become a part of the community and be able to help someone else. If thier first question gets ignored, then you most likely have lost them.

If the board members are happy with things the way they are, then police the trolls and move on. 

If the desire is to grow things and build on what you have, then the current members have to step up and help out the new guys - even though they ask the same questions that have been asked a thousand times. 

You might also consider revamping the organisation of the board, i.e. instead of having a regional area with two Florida sub-areas, what about a flats fishing area, a river fishing area, a lake fishing area, etc. In addition to a general discussion area, what about adding a section regarding motors or fabrication or rigging or tackle. Someone could take a day or two, analyze post topics over a three month period and come up with relative topics. This would serve to make it easier to find information as well as provide an opportunity for those not interested in something to avoid it by not visiting that area of the board. None of this is easy and nothing to be taken lightly - hell, it might not even make a difference - just my thoughts on the subject!

Again, I'm not trying to tick anyone off - just my honest opinion. I have a lot of respect for the members of this board and what you have accomplished to date and whether things change or not I will continue to lurk and occasionally post.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

What the heck is wrong with the one we have??Do not get to freaking serious its just a place to kill brain cells!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=chill-pill.gif] [smiley=smoker-bouncing.gif]


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

Tom_in_orl...perfect example of what we have been discussing.


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

As another lurker with few posts, I like microskiff.com overall. If you can't post what happened and where it happened just like you would tell lies stories of your adventures at JB's or any other fishermens hang outs, what's the point. Post all the upgrades/improvements you can. Post impressions of all manor of microskiff and even let those with more than one boat have a say about the "other" boat even if not a micro. Post or pm me all of your honeyholes! No changes required!

If there is no good natured ribbing among folks who fish, we, the folks who fish might as well take up knitting ;D

This site is tame compared to sites I frequent when in my alter ego as a yak fisherman


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

gngraham

I must say that I'm impressed at your observation.

Specifically with the time line of a forum's life cycle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Georgia skiff said,Tom_in_orl...perfect example of what we have been discussing. [smiley=ignore.gif] [smiley=gun-quake.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

hmmm, for starters Jan coulda' used the word conversation instead of conservation. Damn if I could figure out how to have a conservation. Eat more fiber or something. Anyway, as far as political correctness is concerned, conservation is a very good word to throw around these days, so maybe Jan was way ahead of me on that. If so, sorry Jan I'm a little slow ya know.

As a computer geek since 1978 (ask me what system 370 principles of operation are, go ahead) I've been part to a lot of different bulletin boards and online thingy's since the early 80's when the bix network was the "big" thing and dialing in with anything faster than a 9600 baud modem was news. Now literally every computing vendor has forums to get knowledge or support and fiber ISP connections are commonplace. Over the last 10 years or so I used to visit a handful of hunting sights, photography sites, etc too, but have limited it to maybe two these days. Then there's this place. All those places have to varying degrees the same kinda nonsense you are trying to police here. Its not a topic thing, its a human nature thing and the internet makes it easy for spineless turds to act that way with next to no consequences. If people interacted on the Internet like they would face to face anywhere else you wouldn't need these discussions. You can either self police it or ignore their posts, which I think is the best thing because trying to take them on only encourages more asinine behavior.

As far as broadening the topics and all, I don't agree with that. What makes this forum or any forum is the character of its active members first and specific topics a close second. Microskiffs and fishing around Florida's mid-section and not much further north or south is the glue that holds it all together here. Having regular events that forum members share "real" face-to-face time together only fortifies the virtual friendship. If the forum tried to spread beyond the core now it would loss that character and feel because its not practical to really share quality, on the point, information across too much geography. 

For example, as hard as I try, my brother in laws can't do anything to excite me about the fishing in and around the Omaha NE, area. Other than envy and friendly jabbing, they can't add much to our fly fishing for tarpon, sight fishing for tailing reds or soaking 12" mullet for giant bridge snook here. And frankly, I don't care how they catch catfish in silty mud bottom rivers, no matter how big they get. Not picking on the interior sportsman, its just that we live in the sport fishing capital of the US and thats what we know here. I can't imagine trying to follow along the finer points of ice fishing in Michigan just to be nice because someone from up there ask polite questions about how I cast tarpon flies with a 12wt down here. Sorry, it is what it is and Microskiff.com is fine as is. 

What was the question again? - eric


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

I think greg wrote a very insightful statement. One thing this forum doesn't have that customgheenoe's used to before the demise of a regular, dependable forum (thus the wholesale abandonment of its members) is the camaraderie of everyone owning the same boat. Here at microskiff.com there is a difference in ownership that we should capitalize on. There are ECC boats (something customgheenoe would never have !), HB, Gordons, Rangers (I know of at least one on our fair forum), Gheenoes and all manner of micros I am too lazy to go through the threads and look up. This should make us more diverse and our content more fun and lively. 

Will we have the ability to keep this forum fresh through '08? I know I have my hand out for ABS's October Slam tourney, but this is the only charity tourney that I know of now. *The Gheenoe forum bonded, truly bonded, through the Brandon Tourney and the great annual Gheenoe ghet-together. *

I propose that we follow the better parts of our sibling forums: *we need a good get-together to help put names and faces to this forum! And, we also need to get our consciences working overtime for a good charitable event. I propose the two events coincide.* That'll give us time to deal with wives, work and vacation time and the tourney is a great time to put all of us in one skiff (so to speak). 

It's October 18th, 2008. A Saturday and it benefits the Make-a-Wish foundation and the Suncoast Seabird Sanctuary.

How about it folks?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> *we need a good get-together to help put names and faces to this forum! *


*


We've already had 2 formal get-togethers in the past year, and most of us have already had the opportunity to put names with faces. Both were a great time. I'm all for a 3rd one. *


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Yep. I mean a sanctioned one. With prizes.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

All in all this forum works well...there will always be a few situations that arise. 

I think the lurkers have it right...new people tend to get shouted down around here by some members...tom and most try to be curteous but it does happen. I will spare the examples for the sake of reconciliation but i can think of three incidents.

I would like to see the forum have more of a technical aspect, such as a project section. We have some good ones on here already that could get things rolling. Members could write tutorials when doing projects and other members could discuss and ask questions. awesome tutorials could be sticky'd at the top for all to see. That would help the content aspect a lot. just a thought.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I think greg wrote a very insightful statement. One thing this forum doesn't have that customgheenoe's used to before the demise of a regular, dependable forum (thus the wholesale abandonment of its members) is the camaraderie of everyone owning the same boat. Here at microskiff.com there is a difference in ownership that we should capitalize on. There are ECC boats (something customgheenoe would never have !), HB, Gordons, Rangers (I know of at least one on our fair forum), Gheenoes and all manner of micros I am too lazy to go through the threads and look up. This should make us more diverse and our content more fun and lively.
> 
> Will we have the ability to keep this forum fresh through '08? I know I have my hand out for ABS's October Slam tourney, but this is the only charity tourney that I know of now. *The Gheenoe forum bonded, truly bonded, through the Brandon Tourney and the great annual Gheenoe ghet-together. *
> 
> ...


Please make the rally discussion a separate thread.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

You know, I was thinking about that. No worries.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

It's funny to see all of US keyboard jockeys (Including myself) come out and comment on the question posed. _"What kind of forum do YOU want?"_

I have to say what you, Tom, have built is what I want. I have met the majority of the folks on here at one point or another, and I try to attend the get togethers as well. I like the sharing of information that goes on here, but as I mentioned in my earlier post I tend to read more than post.

But...As I was reading the last few posts, and some IM's from a couple of friends I realized something that it would appear that most have forgotten. This is the inTARDnet. despite any tactics to police no matter the sincerity there will always be people whom take things the wrong way. emoticons can only partialy relay a message associated with teh text we read. what needs to be made clear is that every persona we see on the forum can not be expressed through mere words themselves. you may read something I wrote and automaticly think I was talking about you, or you may read it as I am being an @$$hole (which I am) towards someone, or a topic. however when I write 99% of the time I am smiling and having fun, however due to teh fact you are not here to witness this, it is misread. this does not apply only to me but the whole lot of us all. the web hides true emotion in conversation. period.

I have watched many forums lose good quality posters due to misreading someones post, or worse yet, letting the inTARDnet get the best of them. dont get me wrong, should I find someone on here whom has had their feelings hurt because of something read on the net, i am gonna use that against you. (here again I am an @$$hole) the whole moderator thing does have its pluses and minuses, such as removing the trash which all sites get. also mods are good for being mediators when an E-argument arises. i :heart: e-drama

Tom, this is your baby. You built it and it is good. today is your sabbath, rest. relax and look over your kingdom and be proud. no need to change anything. 

well I have exceeded my post count for this forum for the month. i shall revert back to lurking status. however all whom read here, i am always available for questions comments, or retaining my "inTARDnet drunktard status" if you have a question about gheenoes, I probably know the answer. If you have a question about fishing this area, i probably have an answer. if you want information on other boats, you might wanna call somebody else 

oh, and relax people. 
hugs and crotch kicks.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Tom,
I think you've done a great job, and Ive met some good friends from here. If you change things, cool. If you dont, cool. Change is good, we all hate looking at the same things all the time(forums, wives, girlfriends, fishing buddies, etc...) I'll be on this forum for a long time, regardless how micro my boat is. I dont associate with my friends because of the boat they have.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Holy crap my head hurts! [smiley=1-sobbing.gif]


----------



## big_tate (Jan 18, 2008)

tommy  so far this forum lacking bikini pics everthing else is o.k i just read your disclaimer and you want it kept pg-13 but girls with bikinis are pg-13 
i am getting my boats ready for the miami boat show  if yall want bikini pics all you have to do is ask there are plenty of models on everyones boats what would look good if you can bring some of your microskiffs down there in february 14-18 i have some free passes i can also hook your skiffs with girls on them for some photoshots


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

anarchy, chaos, nekked wimmins, booh baahs, crackin' on friends and making fun of others boats.

alll of that ='s the perfect forum

my microskiff s the coolest btw...... ;D


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

big tate, models in bikkinis are always welcome on my boat (just kidding if the wife is reading this.... :)


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

i called big tate he said we are all invited on his yacht during the boat show
tom is doing a fine job on my forum keep up the good work or ______ (fill in the blank) 
next time any of you guys or girls see him give him a big hug and tell him thanks


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for everyone who has replied. All comments are being considered.

Cheers
Jan


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Big Tate, what kind of boats do you sell?


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

I really like the site how it is

I have received more info here than any where else, the only change I could think of is expanding the general discussion to a few more specific threads.

But in the end we all need to remember this site is about making friends who do the same thing we all enjoy doing which I think is fishing the flats in "microskiffs" and catching shallow-water fish preferably in Florida.

I really wouldn't think of coming here and asking whats the best billfish spread ya'll have been using I would go to largeskiffs.com to ask that, even though I'm sure someone here could answer that. 

But to all the important people that keep this site up and running keep it up its GREAt  it makes coming to work enjoyable.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Ah, hey guys. I have been busy lately and working very late. Ah---what happened? Did someone get Ambushed? :

Joe ;D


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

i think it was whiprayed joe.w


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

the site is fine, just quit being so tightazzed about topics being derailed, we bring them back, some evolve into other helpful things, some don't so what, so does life. Most of it is pretty funny which in turn makes this forum fun and entertaining. If someone wants a strictly informative forum then go start microskiffwikipedia.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> the site is fine, just quit being so tightazzed about topics being derailed, we bring them back, some evolve into other helpful things, some don't so what, so does life. Most of it is pretty funny which in turn makes this forum fun and entertaining. If someone wants a strictly informative forum then go start microskiffwikipedia.


You post was about 5 minutes to late. You will see what I am talking about in a second. (ISF)

microskiff-wikipedia is in the works. 

As far as my pucker factor. I will be moving into a greater behind the scenes role once the new moderators are in place.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

> > the site is fine, just quit being so tightazzed about topics being derailed, we bring them back, some evolve into other helpful things, some don't so what, so does life. Most of it is pretty funny which in turn makes this forum fun and entertaining. If someone wants a strictly informative forum then go start microskiffwikipedia.
> 
> 
> You post was about 5 minutes to late. You will see what I am talking about in a second. (ISF)
> ...



IMHO we should have let it try to come back to the topic. Yes it was derailed but the forum member should have the option to determine the credibility of the options given. It IMHO it only displayed different opinions and while it was a derail he (or she [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]) has the option to research the sources given. I personally was watching the thread to try and bring it back "on topic" if it ran out of control. If that fails, then we split.  Just my .0000000000002 sense


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

Great forum, SOLID advice. Most courteous forum Ive been on........ 

I even met some guy on here named Curtis who let me fish..errrrr push his Riverhawk  over some sandbars(he said the fog messed him up on directions)

I really want a micro skiff but, Im horizontally challenged and will probably get a Panga.........


----------

